# Hip pain and pelvic pain



## jrkjcds

I'm 34 weeks - and more and more recently on top of alot of pressure (so much i went in and got checked.. and just a fingertip dilated) but when i get up from sitting - or when i get out of bed to go to the bathroom at night, I get severe pain in my legs, hips and pelvis. just standing there isn't too bad but starting to walk, i limp all the way to the bathroom until things ease up. I don't know if it's just her being engaged or if it means something more. I plan on bringing this up to my dr on tuesday - but was curious if anyone has experienced anything like this


----------



## cotawalls

I am experiencing this.. I'm a little over 38 weeks though and its just started happening within the last 2 days. Its so bad now that i can barely walk... Its feels like I ran a marathon or something...


----------



## KatieLynn

I'm also experiencing this, 38 weeks today, but have had it for a while! For me it's because shes engaged and because my hips are displaced (nothing you could ever tell without an x-ray) But the two together cause an enormous amount of pain :/ Just hang in there hun!


----------



## justforsakeit

I've been experiencing this for the last 2 weeks, it keeps getting worse with every passing day... I'm also having trouble turning around in bed, it is so so painful, I wake up from pain everytime I need to turn sides when asleep.

I will be bring it up to my Dr in the next appointment..


----------



## Angelkissiz

jrkjcds said:


> I'm 34 weeks - and more and more recently on top of alot of pressure (so much i went in and got checked.. and just a fingertip dilated) but when i get up from sitting - or when i get out of bed to go to the bathroom at night, I get severe pain in my legs, hips and pelvis. just standing there isn't too bad but starting to walk, i limp all the way to the bathroom until things ease up. I don't know if it's just her being engaged or if it means something more. I plan on bringing this up to my dr on tuesday - but was curious if anyone has experienced anything like this

I have that same thing going on, my Mid-Wife thinks it's spd, but man does it hurt, mostly when I wake up to use the bathroom at night, I sometimes just go sit in my recliner to relieve the pressure! I hope you feel better girl!!!


----------



## Rachx

I'm also suffering from this too it's so miserable and nothing seems to help other than keeping mobile and not sitting or standing for long periods. Turning in bed is so so painful.

Not long left tho now ladies and it'll all be worth it! X


----------



## emmi26

yep 
im a week overdue now i was fine till my due date when i suddenly developed agonising pain in my pelvis when i wake up in a morning i literally cry in pain. its spd the bones in my pelvis are softning for birth but baby doesnt want to budge i cant walk further than a few yards now tomorrow i demand my induction!!! and me saying that should tell you how bad it is my daughter was born at home totally natural drug free labour and birth i was so excited to be able to do it again but i know i cant take the pelvis pain much longer. if it gets worse go see yr gp hun cause they can do physio in my case baby will be here before i even get an appointment ( can only go 1 more week before induction) xx


----------



## 2016

Welcome to the SPD club girls!

- Ice the painful area 3-4 times a day (heat would make it feel better but actually make the inflammation worse)
- Do pelvic exercises as many times as you can throughout the day as it really supports the area.
- Avoid lunging, swimming breastroke, sitting cross legged, running on hard ground and don't ever move your feet more than a foot apart.
- sleep on your side (preferably left) with a pillow between your knees.
- In the UK, you can self refer to womens health physio at the hospital, or ask your midwife.

It can be very painful and emotionally draining but i've noticed there are good days and bad days...don't assume every day will be the same. The tips above (from my physio and personal experience) may sound basic but they should help a lot if you follow them.


----------

